# Разное > Курилка >  Подскажите пожалуйста

## fodys

Доброго времени суток. Не подскажите надежного грузового перевозчика? Знакомый советует ЖелдорАльянс Доставка грузов из Китая, грузоперевозки сборных грузов 🚚 из Китая в Россию - транспортная компания "ЖелдорАльянс" Что скажете?

----------

